
California dismantled its mobile hospitals and ventilator stockpile - tonyztan
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-03-27/coronavirus-california-mobile-hospitals-ventilators
======
eggy
Arnold heard the avian flu say, "I'll be back..."

------
masonic
Original submit, no paywall 170+ points

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22715541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22715541)

